# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Gli Studi Di Settore Come Procedura Di Accertamento

## vincenzo0

L'Agenzia delle Entrate ha aggiornato oggi (18/10/2006) la sua guida sugli di settore. Ne riporto di seguito una parte sul contradditorio ormai reso pressoché obbligatorio sia dalla stessa Amministrazione finanziaria, sia dalle sentenze delle varie commissioni tributarie.
C*ontraddittorio obbligatorio per tutti* 
Il comma 2 dellart. 37 del decreto legge del 4 luglio 2006, n. 223 convertito dalla  legge 4 agosto 2006 n. 248, ha inoltre uniformato anche le regole del contraddittorio istituito ai sensi dellart. 5 del  D.L. 19 giugno 1997, n. 218. Prima di tale intervento normativo, infatti, con lapprovazione della Finanziaria 2005, il comma 3 bis dellart. 10 della legge 8 maggio 1998, n. 146, ha sancito lobbligo del contraddittorio, prima dellemanazione dellatto impositivo. LAmministrazione Finanziaria nella circolare n. 25 del 14 marzo 2001, aveva già indicato che lattività di controllo deve essere sempre incentrata sullinvio ai contribuenti di inviti al contraddittorio, finalizzati allattivazione del procedimento con adesione. Inoltre, nella medesima circolare  lAmministrazione rappresentava che nel procedimento di controllo.assume, quindi, rilevanza la fase del contraddittorio con il contribuente, che consente allamministrazione una più ragionata misurazione del presupposto impositivo, sulla base degli elementi di valutazione offerti dal contribuente circa le specifiche caratteristiche dellattività esercitata. La novella del citato comma 3-bis ha, in buona sostanza, riconosciuto forza di legge ad un comportamento già adottato dallAmministrazione finanziaria, non operando alcun distinguo tra i contribuenti in contabilità ordinaria e semplificata; per entrambi, infatti, viene sancito lobbligo di invito al confronto con lUfficio prima dellemanazione dellatto di accertamento basato sugli studi di settore.

----------


## vincenzo0

Lo scostamento alle risultanze degli studi di settore può essere giustificato dal contribuente anche sulla base di presunzioni logiche (e non solo comprovato da appositi documenti).
E' quanto si legge nella guida agli studi di settore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate aggiornata ad oggi, 18/10/2006, in particolare, indica che:
<<_Lo scostamento potrà essere giustificato non solo in base a prove documentali certe, che abbiano un riscontro diretto ed immediatamente quantificabile sui ricavi dichiarati, ma anche in base ad un ragionamento di tipo presuntivo che si fondi su elementi certi e che conduca a valutazioni che abbiano una reale capacità di convincimento dellufficio. In tal senso si è espressa anche la Suprema Corte di Cassazione, nella citata sentenza della sezione tributaria n. 2891 del 27 febbraio 2002, nella quale si afferma che il contribuente può confutare il ragionamento presuntivo svolto dalla Amministrazione>>._

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Sono rimasto molto colpito da un recente articolo firmato sulla rivista "IL FISCO" n. 38/2006 da Saverio Capolupo che critica il sistema attuale nella parte in cui condiziona la validit&#224; dell'accertamento basato sugli studi di settore, all'assenza di contradditorio con il contribuente, perch&#233; - ovviamente semplifico - *questo confligge con l'esigenza di semplicit&#224; e speditezza dell'accertamento per valori medi* .  *Siamo agli scampoli di civilt&#224; giuridica.*

----------


## vincenzo0

Non ho avuto il piacere di leggere tale articolo di tale autore de Il Fisco.
Ma per come hai letto, infatti, concordo nell'importanza del contradditorio.
I sistemi automatici non servono neppure alla stessa amministrazione finanziaria.
Gli studi di settore potrebbero essere gli atti di accertamento, di massa, del futuro. Ma per realizzare tale presupposto, i tempi mi sembrano ancora lontani.
Allo stesso tempo potrebbe essere il modo per superare gli attuali accertamenti assai dispendiosi e quelli che si profilano in futuro di tipo intimidatorio (Provvedimenti contenuti nel Decreto Bersani).

----------


## damiano pietro4303

Sono d'accordo con Vincnezo0, stanno affrettando troppo i tempi.

----------


## mazzanti

05.11.06 
La mia opinione di "vecchio ragioniere" è che nelle medie sia pure sofisticate come quella degli studi, si nasconde chi ci guadagna e chi ci perde.
Per cui, lo Stato italiano invece di provare a far gli accertamenti sopra una comoda poltrona, in forma automatica e senza muoversi da un ufficio, dovrebbe mettere in cantiere tutto quanto serve per fare gli accessi "in azienda". 
Far sentire la presenza dello Stato, specie in certi territori, fa lievitare il gettito di per sè ed in modo naturale (senza tante medie). 
Dopodichè però deve mettere l'aliquota massima Irpef al 33%; tutto quello che c'è in più è francamente sentito come un sopruso fiscale.  :Mad:

----------


## Oreste

Avete letto l'articolo pubblicato stamani di F. Carrirolo ?
Interessantissimo !
Complimenti a tutti !

----------


## Silvio

Leggo sui giornali che la finanziaria prevede che chi è congruo in base agli studi di settore può subire un accertameno analitico - induttivo solo se supera un certo valore del reddito (40% con un max di 50 milioni). 
La domanda è : MA UN PROFESSIONISTA CHE RISULTA CONGRUO, QUANTE PROBABILITA' HA DI SUBIRE UN ACCERTAMENTO ANANLITICO - INDUTTIVO ?  :Mad:   
Non sarebbe stato il caso di inserire tale "franchigia" anche per i soli accertamenti analitici ?  :Smile:  
Mi spiego: se un professionista congruo subisce un accesso dalla Guardia di Finanza, che gli trova un costo indeducibile di 50 euro che ha invece portato in deduzione, tale franchigia non si applica perchè non si rientra nel caso di accertamento annalitico - induttivo, ma solo di accertamento analitico. 
Concordate ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Desidero richiamare l'attenzione degli utenti del forum su una osservazione molto puntuale fatta da un autorevole collega.
La finanziaria 2007 ha previsto che l'accertamento sugli studi di settore può essere fatto basandosi solo ed esclusivamente su di essi, e ciò per sconfessare le numerose sentenze delle commissioni tributarie che hanno negato la legittimità di tali tipi di accertmento, ossia di quelli basati solo sullo scostamento dagli studi.
Da tale norma discende, a contrario, che prima di tale norma gli accertamenti induttivi non potevano essere legittimamente basati solo sugli studi di settore: un autogol, insomma, da parte delle Entrate !
Per quanto riguarda la decorrenza, che sicuramente l'AdE non mancherà di ritenere retroattiva, si osserva come la norma non possa avere efficacia retroattiva, posto che essa non è considerabile come interpretativa perchè occorre che così venga qualificata dalla norma, cosa che invece non è accaduta. 
Che ne dite ?

----------


## sindoni

Sì, lho letto anchio il pregevole contributo di Dario Deotto.
Molto opportunamente osserva, infatti, lestensore dellarticolo che ciò apre la strada ad una *conferma indiretta* che la regola sullaccertamento finora non doveva avere questa l_ettura_, anche se questo era desumibile dalla quasi pacifica giurisprudenza di merito 
Ma lavere stabilito per legge che la discordanza legittima laccertamento del fisco lascia intravedere nellorizzonte un futuro pieno di accertamenti, ove le imposte non si dovessero pagare in conformità a redditi prederminati per legge Certo che come prospettiva non è delle migliori, con buona pace di chi credeva che le imposte si dovessero pagare in rapporto alla propria capacità contributiva
Ciao

----------


## mazzanti

11.01.2007
Si ho letto anch'io l'articolo di Dario Deotto. Lo trovo molto interessante ma un po' debole sul fronte della natura della novità normativa; sicuramente non è interpretativa ma potrebbe essere dichiarata di natura procedimentale.
Anche se come natura procedimentale ci sono mille dubbi. 
In ogni caso, per tutto il resto delle questioni, autogol compreso, credo sia un contributo di "alta dottrina". A cui sicuramente fare riferimento per eventuali difese. 
Io penso che il clima sia maturo per far valere finalmente lo Statuto del Contribuente, che soccorrerebbe anche in questo caso, essendo una modifica del gioco a partita già aperta: non dovrebbe che valere per il futuro (anche per il 2006, però....).   :Big Grin:

----------

